# Anyone Else with COTS Come Say Hello



## jabbie1129 (Jul 15, 2013)

Just wondered if anyone else is with Cots?


----------



## katebyrne (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi

I'm looking at joining cots as a surrogate too. We could chat via PM if you like? xx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Im another potential surrogate, just in the process of joining Cots. Hi Jabbie, we've already met  And hi Kate,  I'm another twin ivf mummy xx


----------



## jabbie1129 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Kate I have sent you a PM  

I think we are all at the same stage of joining cots so we can go through it together! Exciting!! xx


----------



## Jaynebo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi, we are looking at joining cots as IPs in the hopes of finding a TS to help make our dreams come true.  Would love to chat some more with other potential cots newbies!. It looks as though cots have just started adding childless IPs to theit list again so thinking of taking the plunge.  I'm excited but so nervous all at the same time!   X


----------

